# pearl of likoma cichlid n marbled lancer cat



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

heres three pics of my pearl of likoma cichlid(melanochromis joanjohnsonae)

























and three pics of my marbled lancer cat(bagroides melapterus)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats a pretty cool lookin cat man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice shots...cat has great design on it


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

very cool cat


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

VERY HOT Bagroides melapterus!!!!!

f*ck!!! I never see those, such an awesome fish.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks verry good that's a veery beautiful fish


----------

